# Question re Child SA passport



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys.

I have a question which I am hoping that someone can answer.

My daughter was issued with her first SA passport in 2011. She was 5 months at the time. 

We travel to Sweden once a year and are due to go again this July. 

My question is, although the passport is valid for five years, is there a requirement that the photo must be updated. My daughter is now almost 2 and a half and she doesn't resemble her photograph on the passport very much any more.

Does anyone have any information about the above. Or am I just being paranoid.

Many thanks.

Saartjie


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Saartjie
I had the same dilema with my daugther, all they did was extend the expiry date and put a new photo on the page and stamped extended next to the photo. hope this helps


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

rooineckrsa said:


> Hi Saartjie
> I had the same dilema with my daugther, all they did was extend the expiry date and put a new photo on the page and stamped extended next to the photo. hope this helps


Thanks for this, it confirms what I originally thought would be the correct way. Everyone seems to have different opinions on this but I think I will go down to HA and speak to them in person. It's a hassle but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I would hate to have a problem when we fly out as it would be devastating for me if my daughter and I were not allowed to do our yearly trek back to the mother land


----------



## Wantstogohome (Apr 22, 2013)

Saartjie, you probably got it all sorted by now but just wanted to say we travel with our kids regularly and never had a problem with their passports/photo in passports. All 3 kids have a baby (younger than 3 months) in their passports and they still travel on it ;-) 
My eldest son's SA passport expired last year and we only got it renewed this year with obviously updated photo.

I do think the rules say you are suppose to keep an updated photo of your child thats a better resemblance in their passport when you travel but I can't be bothered and like I said, never had a problem. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I assure you it won't be a problem. If you like, and if it makes you feel safer, go to HA and check with them.


----------

